# CHARLOTTE AUTOFAIR April  19-22



## kunzog (Apr 11, 2012)

I will be at the Charlotte AUTOFAIR April 19-22. Mostly Antique Cars, Vintage Cars, Hot Rods, Street Rods and acres of Car Parts but you will find Antique Bicycles and parts.  I will be there with some nice Antique Bicycles. Bluefield HB-012.


----------



## DrewCfromSC (Apr 11, 2012)

_Hope you do well representing South Carolina! I wont make it this year.
Drew_


----------



## kunzog (Apr 11, 2012)

It's always a good meet, you never know what you will find.


----------



## richtrix (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi.....Are you planning to come to our May 12th Show/swapmeet in Eden? Hope to see you and your bikes there.


----------

